# Just Harvested A New Crop



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Sometimes it takes several weeks for the damn things to get ripe. Other times a bunch ripen at the same time. No matter, they are always prickly.

Now I just have to figure out what to do with them. Any ideas?



















Canarywood, Cocobola, Kingwood , Purpleheart, Bacote, Birdseye Maple


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

NICE! is that Birdseye maple on the right??


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

beautiful nubbers!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those looks great! What kind of wood is the one pictured top right?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

The bird's eye is PURDY!! I haven't even used the one you just sent me, but the craftsmanship on these things is awesome!! 

DON'T BOMB ME AGAIN!! :behindsofa: 

(I seem to be behind the sofa a lot right now)

In all honesty, Jim, I think a little more work on the prongs and an inlaid metal logo and you could sell these for $35 - $100 - depending on the distribution chain.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Those looks great! What kind of wood is the one pictured top right?


I was wondering the same thing -- curious what they are all made of. Beauties all.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> NICE! is that Birdseye maple on the right??


It is.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Magnate said:


> The bird's eye is PURDY!! I haven't even used the one you just sent me


That is because you don't seem to like CC's. :rofl:

I am smoking a little Cuaba that is definitely going to get nubbed. Thank you Alan.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

What other type of wood are they made from? They look really cool, but just curious what you have there. I'm partial to the one that looks like cherry (or at least a cherry-styled stain... I think :hmm.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Jim. Those things look like they hurt.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are beautiful instruments you can use poking your victims.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Jenady said:


> That is because you don't seem to like CC's. :rofl:


I didn't mean to give that impression!!

Single best cigar ever: Partagas Serie D No. 5 EL 2008
Also in my top 5: Monte #5

Plus, that Party short was a TREAT! And I do certainly enjoy a RASS and RASCC...

And Shuckins says I'll be out buying a box of VR Unicos when I get to that one... and since I burned my cigar budget this week, I'm putting off the VR...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

They all look great Jim, the Kingwood and Birds-eye are my two favorites !

I'm with Chris, these could be a nice supplement to the retirement funds !

Thanks again bro, they work great !










Heres an idea if you was looking to expand your line, matching tubos or tubo nubber combo's !


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Heres an idea if you was looking to expand your line, matching tubos or tubo nubber combo's !


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome pieces.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I didn't mean to give that impression!!
> 
> Single best cigar ever: Partagas Serie D No. 5 EL 2008
> Also in my top 5: Monte #5
> ...


From an order I placed today,

*Vegas Robaina Unicos*
Box of 10
Quantity : 1


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

beautiful crop of nubbers


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

those are cooler than hell!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great looking crop of nubbers jim!!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, those are really nicely made! So you use them to keep from burning your fingers???


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

CopGTP said:


> Wow, those are really nicely made! So you use them to keep from burning your fingers???


Yuppers. Way better than the toothpick method.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW! Really neat idea!!!!! I'm really into them!!! Something like that might keep a NP like myself from looking like a doofus and dropping his stogie cause it burnt my thumb, LOL!!!!

To the OP: Do you do other types of carpentry? I ask because you have quite the selection of woods there! Very very impressive.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Wow Jenady, these are nice!
I was actually looking for something to nub with last night, so I broke a match. :biggrin1:
If you were to ever sell a few of these, I would definitely be interested :tu


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*SA-WEEEEET!!! *

Thanks for sharing the photos Jim!

What a lovely harvest!!!! :biggrin:

:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....

.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Bacote wood looks awesome. Mad skills


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wicked sick as always jim, your work is true art . i'll have to break mine out tonight for another good nubbing. looks like your crop randomly bears fruit no certain season for them.....


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> To the OP: Do you do other types of carpentry? I ask because you have quite the selection of woods there! Very very impressive.


Actually I do repair and maintenance on pool cues. I have small cue repair lathe that I also use to make nubbers. It is not a machine lathe by any stretch. My only other "machine" tool is a crappy Sears drill press. I admire people like Ed, waxingmoon, and Humidor Minister who really are wood working craftsmen.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

*Those are awesome.* Seeing them makes me wish I kept my lathe. I used to make pens/pencils/peppermills/bowls, stuff like that. Had a Jet Mini and a Nova DVR. When we had our son I just didn't have time anymore. Sold all of it, except my chisels and my Tomak sharpener.

Anyway, those sure are sweet. I can see a market for them, for sure.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

These are even nicer in person. I got to see Magnate's on Saturday at the Team WA herf. Very *Very* nice work.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Actually I do repair and maintenance on pool cues. I have small cue repair lathe that I also use to make nubbers. It is not a machine lathe by any stretch. My only other "machine" tool is a crappy Sears drill press. I admire people like Ed, waxingmoon, and Humidor Minister who really are wood working craftsmen.


It may not be a machine lathe, but it sounds like just the thing you need to make the nubbers! Kudos on using what you have available and making a quality product!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

They look fantastic! And I'm sure are even more so while nubbing!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Sometimes it takes several weeks for the damn things to get ripe. Other times a bunch ripen at the same time. No matter, they are always prickly.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to do with them. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


HAHA nice and ripe indeed!!!! Had to quote this to page 3, too good to leave on the first only.

The Purpleheart, Bacote, and Birdseye Maple are my favorites from this crop Jim. Nice work....again. :smile:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

DROOOOL!!! Look absolutely great!!


----------

